# Any printers in Northern New Jersey?



## M a t t y (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a printer I've been working with near Clifton, NJ. I've been pretty happy with their pricing and turnaround time until recently. Lately their response time for new orders is abysmal. They don't reply to emails at all and I find myself having to call 2 or 3 times before I speak with my rep.

Also, their turnaround time is putting me way behind schedule and I'm getting frustrated.

Any suggestions for a shop anywhere near Little Falls, or Clifton, NJ?

THANKS!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There is no excuse for non-communication but we're all experiencing abysmal response times to the the worldwide shortage of blanks. Just an FYI it may not be any better elsewhere.


----------

